# Want to study in Goethe-Institut, Abu Dhabi



## Nidhidimri (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey everyone. I am an Indian , my husband got job in ADNOC in Madinat Zayed. We’ll be shifting there in April. I have done my A1 level in German language from Goethe-Institut, New Delhi. I want to pursue my other levels also. But I am skeptisch to continue there ? Will it be safe for female? Please help.


----------

